# Slimming World Breakfast Help



## Sambatiki

Morning Ladies, 

I'm after some ideas for breakfasts when I'm at work. 

I start work at 6am so leave the house at 5.30am so as you can imagine I'm not up for eating breakfast so early. I need to bring something to work with me but I'm not keen on plain yoghurt and not keen on cereals. 

Any ideas?? 

Thanks Ladies!! xxx


----------



## Blessedbaby

hi

Im new here.

Back at work after having my baby in March and also just started eating healthy again.

Why dont you make breakfast muffins the night before?

I normally do them and they are delicious and on the go.

You can use any healthy ingredients, ie mushrooms, spinach, etc.

Prep it and then beath 4-6 eggs, mix your ingredients, grate some cheese, mix through. Pour into muffin pans and bake at 180 degrees for 15-20 minutes and voila u done.

Hope I could help.


----------



## Mummy Bean

i do overnight oats. so 30g of plain oats (HEB) a mullerlight or choice and a handful or 2 of fruit. put in jar night before = yummy and filling and you can mix it up with diff flavours/fruit. 

or SW fryup for weekends.


----------



## Sambatiki

Thanks ladies. 

Its so hard to get back into it when there is chocolate vending machines!! :haha:


----------



## Blessedbaby

LOL I know hey I have just been to our coffee shop and they have yummy treats but Im glad I didnt give into temptation


----------



## Mrs HM

How about cracker bread ryvita type thingys and sliced banana. Or hard boiled eggs (cooked at home) and wholemeal toast. Fruit salad.


----------



## Amysmile

when its comes to quick breakfast - and I know this is pointing out the obvious - you can't go past fruit. banana, apple, mandarin are actually a great way to get started in the morning. 

I read that an apple does more to energize you in the morning than a cup of coffee! at least with less crashes :winkwink:


----------



## Hazfoz

overnight oats would be a good one to take with you and eat when your ready or Mullerlights are free so you can have any flavour you want with some fruit too.


----------



## graceymcf

I agree with the girls above - overnight oats all the way &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## Sambatiki

Looking into that now as we speak! x


----------



## Reedy

Overnight oats are lovely x
How about cereal bars? 2 Alpen light bars (70 cals) are your healthy extra b, a few other brands too x 
Do you have a microwave or toaster at work? x


----------



## Sambatiki

We have a microwave x


----------



## Reedy

Maybe take some beans in to warm up with some wholemeal bread & low fat spread or laughing cow light triangles?

I'm on instagram & most days I look at #sliimingworld & it has tons of photos of peoples meals, gives you tons of ideas x


----------



## AngelUK

I like having yoghurts with fresh berries in the morning and then I can always also have a banana. Or my healthy allowance of two small slices of wholemeal bread, with low fat cottage cheese and cherry tomatoes on top. But I usually leave that for lunch. :)


----------



## maccy

Hello gorgeous! Hope your well! Take bacon wrapped in an omlette like a wrap the night before and pop in microwave for 30 secs it'll keep you full up till lunch no problem! x


----------



## Sambatiki

Maccy - HEYYYYY!! How you doing chick!!! So lovely to see you xxx That's a great idea xxx


----------



## maccy

Im good thanks, can't believe Pheebs is nearly 18months old!!!! Crazy stuff!

Ella is 10 now and Immy 5! Where does the time go! Get on instagram or twitter I only see Reedy on there whos my baking buddy! lol


----------



## Sambatiki

Maccy - I have twitter but never go on there.... must get more active! Can't believe how old the girls are now that's crazy. How are things going with you now?


----------



## maccy

I'm great thanks working as college lecturer in childcare last 3.5 yrs. so term time only which is great with the girls. Els is so grown up and Immy is the funniest little gem ever. My house is still being renovated although 3/4 done. How are you. Are you trying for another. How's. The house you just moved in last time we talked. I'll never forget u ringing me for a chat ur a little diamond. X


----------

